# should we get 2 puppies?



## 4kiddos (Jun 29, 2013)

Help! We went to look at puppies today and my 3 kids fell in love with 2 puppies. One was really cuddly and one was really playful. They are from different litters and one is a male and one is a female. We have a 4 year old collie at home. They are 5 weeks old right now. Is it difficult to bring 2 puppies home at the same time? My daughter loves the female that she could do anything to. The puppy stayed right by her and she carried her everywhere. My son loves the male that would play with him and follow us anywhere. My daughter is 7 and my sons are 10 and 13. So I could really use some advice on what to do. I have heard when you get 2 puppies they tend to bond with each other and not the owners. But I don't know which one to pick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It is definitely harder raising two at the same time. Many breeders won't even let you do it. OTOH, there ARE people who do it and enjoy the experience. Just know what you are getting yourself into.

The dog (or dogs) should be FAMILY dogs,not belong to any particular family member. So you, as the adult, need to really think it through and decide which personality will work better with your family. Both puppies will play, both puppies will cuddle (at least when they are sleepy! ) THe more playful pup may also be more of a handful to raise.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Karen gave great advice. I agree with raising two puppies at the same time will be a very demanding challenge. 
Go with the personality of your family life. 
Good luck,
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. One puppy is hard enough. Plus the havanese need regular grooming or they will matt. 
Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I got two within 4 mo of each other. I wouldn't do it. Very hard to train two.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Get one puppy fully housetrained and solid in basics manners - sit, come, not jumping on people, etc then get the 2nd pup. They will still be great buddies as long as you socialize the first one with other well mannered dogs.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Having one or more well trained ones will help you train the new one. Having to train two at the same time means neither will get the best.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

You'll also want the puppy and your collie to slowly become acquainted and to get along. That will be much easier with only one puppy.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

We had two puppies from different litters, born one day apart. It was a lot to handle. Housebreaking was the trickiest. I was never who sure who did what. I loved both of the dogs so much and we had them for 15 years. My husbands used to say aren't you glad we got two. I always thought yes, but wish I had gotten them a year apart. Wish you luck with your decision.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

I totally realize how hard it is to pick just ONE....that's pretty much with any 'box of puppies'. 
I strongly agree with Karen....it's a FAMILY dog! All our dogs prior to Teddy were adopted from shelters. Our first one we got when our daughter was a year old. She loved that dog and he stayed right next to her almost all the time (even allowing her to diaper him, powder and all...don't even ask about that mess I had to clean up!!). When her brother came along, two years later, "Fred" would play and play and play with BOTH children.
Personally, I wouldn't get two puppies at the same time. 
Now to pick WHICH one??? What I would do is decide which one will best fit our family, then tell the children the other dog went to another family...make sure you tell the breeder, so they play along. Is it lying...yes...but this will keep the family happy and not "how come SHE/HE always gets what they want!!!"


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree. Have the breeder make the selection for the best fit for your family's life style. With three school-aged kids, your life is crazy enough with one puppy added to the mix. I had a 9 and a 12 year old when we got Jack. I was worn out. You are a stronger person than I am. 

Was there a third puppy that was in between? Just to confuse everyone!!! lol!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with one puppy at a time. I got Tyler when Bailey was a year old. Bailey and my Bichon did most of the housebreaking at the time. It was very easy. I think the kids will be very happy and have so much fun with a puppy that they will eventually forget about the "one who got away". Good luck!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

My neighbor got two at the same time and it was a HUGE amount of work. very difficult to train two while they are distracted by each other. That said, they are now 3 and best friends.
Whichever one you choose will be the right one.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Good luck in making your decision. I know I couldn't handle two at one time. It would drive me insane.


----------

